# contraversial thursday



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

is that what today is??? 

did i miss the holiday?????????

mistress.... we need prozac all around, please....


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

**locked - deleted - there's no record that this thread existed**


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

so...what are you saying???? 

it wasnt a question....there is nothing behind this..

i was just wondering....( i kinda wanna hug a chick for some reason...)


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

you beat me, JonMikal!

Prozac my butt ... Xanax would make the day!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

if we want your opinion we'd ask for it.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

bite me


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

this is turning sexual :er:


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

ahhh!!! *hides round corner and then peeps his head around...*


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> this is turning sexual :er:


 
I was gonna say... there's only one butt you can bite on this forum! :er:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

Meds for everyone!  :crazy:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> this is turning sexual :er:


 
now, now ... she wasn't specific ...


...but I guarantee she has suggestions!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

if you saw where i was gonna say bite me to... you would not think sexual...

besides, we cant do that, it will get deleted....

* pallie.... clean out your box.....*   ( now that could be sexual....)


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

:scratch:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Meds for everyone! :crazy:


 
Can I place an order for specifics?!?!  Pink Xanax, please!

Do you dispense Crown, too?!?


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

mind what you say...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> if you saw where i was gonna say bite me to... you would not think sexual...
> 
> besides, we cant do that, it will get deleted....
> 
> * pallie.... *clean out your box*.....* ( now that could be sexual....)


 
cobwebs? :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Can I place an order for specifics?!?! Pink Xanax, please!
> 
> Do you dispense Crown, too?!?


 

i dont know half of this stuff...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> if you saw where i was gonna say bite me to... you would not think sexual...
> 
> besides, we cant do that, it will get deleted....
> 
> ** pallie.... clean out your box.....* ( now that could be sexual*....)


 
only in Arkansas ... and parts of Tennessee ...


*done*


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cobwebs? :mrgreen:


 

or maybe those little words that finish these sentences..

joes'  ****   shack 

or hermit ****"S

or dang i feel all  ****** today....:thumbup: 

got any more antibiotic...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> i dont know half of this stuff...


 
good ... you don't need to ... however, Xanax is used for anxiety and Crown is used for cleaning the floor with your face!  :er:


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

oooh i want some


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> or maybe those little words that finish these sentences..
> 
> joes' **** shack
> 
> ...


 
Now what did I ever do to you?!?!?!


(it ain't right to teast about the shack ...)


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

the way i'm feeling today, just let me know your favs and I'll call them in for you!


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> oooh i want some


 

Seven more years in the States ... legal is 21 here, sweetie

Milk, does a body good!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

go to school duncamp....

me and the co-pallies are gonna teach you way too much....


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> go to school duncamp....
> 
> me and the co-pallies are gonna teach you way too much....


 
whatcha talking about?  I know nothing!:taped sh: :badangel:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

hey pallie.... put your paragraph about new threads on here...that was funny stuff..!!!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

schools not for another 16 hours...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey pallie.... put your paragraph about new threads on here...that was funny stuff..!!!


 
the one about the Lonsdale Meth Group meeting on Thursdays?  Or the one about How To Get The Best Value For Your Stolen Merchandise .... color commentary by JonMikal ...?

Both apply to me as a local Meth-head knocked on our door Sunday morning and proceeded to ask us if we wanted to buy some things ... OUR things he picked up from the back yard ... :er:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> schools not for another 16 hours...


 
then go to sleep


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

pffft its 18:29..


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> pffft its 18:29..


 
warm milk ... a little Benadryl .... :snore:


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> the one about the Lonsdale Meth Group meeting on Thursdays?  Or the one about How To Get The Best Value For Your Stolen Merchandise .... color commentary by JonMikal ...?
> 
> Both apply to me as a local Meth-head knocked on our door Sunday morning and proceeded to ask us if we wanted to buy some things ... OUR things he picked up from the back yard ... :er:



That was nice of him, kinda like a cleaning fee.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> the one about the Lonsdale Meth Group meeting on Thursdays? Or the one about How To Get The Best Value For Your Stolen Merchandise .... color commentary by JonMikal ...?
> 
> Both apply to me as a local Meth-head knocked on our door Sunday morning and proceeded to ask us if we wanted to buy some things ... OUR things he picked up from the back yard ... :er:


 

:hail:   

i was talking about the little pamphlet that we had passed around our neck of the wooods, " how to get your kids hook on meth..."

or fifty ways to replace your teeth....by crack head anonomous

prostitution.... its not for sin anymore....

that was a big seller...!! 


grandma got run over by a rainman.....

and "special olympic's..... whats so special...??"


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

you're gonna get fedex'd to hell girl!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

but,  i'll be there by 10.00!!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you're gonna get fedex'd to hell girl!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you're gonna get fedex'd to hell girl!


:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

THe most popular, however, was

How to get by with marrying your first cousin

That was a sell out crowd ... even the sheriff learnt something!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> THe most popular, however, was
> 
> How to get by with marrying your first cousin
> 
> That was a sell out crowd ... even the sheriff learnt something!


 

:scratch:   have i missed something?


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

a lot, but it's ok. these folks are a bad influence here. if it wasn't so much damn fun, i'd be out in a minute.


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> :scratch: have i missed something?


 
God love you ... 

it's also illegal to marry before your third cousin ... at least here ... I know, because Raven tried it ...

:taped sh:  oops! :blushing:   sorry, babe ...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> a lot, but it's ok. these folks are a bad influence here. if it wasn't so much damn fun, i'd be out in a minute.


 
Hooah, my friend ... hooah!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> a lot, but it's ok. these folks are a bad influence here. if it wasn't so much damn fun, i'd be out in a minute.


 
:taped sh: Not I...  I am the sweet, naive, innocent one!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

all i did was lie and say my momma's third cousin wasnt really blood related..

it worked out ok...

caleb is fine.....and the airforce never noticed that third eye...

and he will get to carry a gun... we are so proud!!!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

oooh


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats wrong with all my dark friends.... is there some wierd feeling in the air this thursday or what?!... do you all just need a good rant?... go on let loose... my thurs has been VERY strange, some days just have an odd feeling... maybe its a full moon......


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> :taped sh: Not I... I am the sweet, naive, innocent one!


 
:er:  whew ... somebody's been double dippin' in the pillbox again ... 

Hey JonMikal ... you might wanna think about a new lock on that cabinet!



Raven ... I forgot it was your mommas third brother's aunt's boy ... my bad ...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> so...what are you saying????
> 
> it wasnt a question....there is nothing behind this..
> 
> i was just wondering....( i kinda wanna hug a chick for some reason...)


 
You are EVIL!!  And you/this thread is seriously interfering with my ability to get any work done today.  Not that I'm complaining, I need a good laugh.  But it's that charge of contributing to the delinquency of a minor that has me concerned. Get that Gere lookalike to fill you in......  :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with all my dark friends.... is there some wierd feeling in the air this thursday or what?!... do you all just need a good rant?... go on let loose... my thurs has been VERY strange, some days just have an odd feeling... *maybe its a full moon*......


 
with that avatar, angelbaby, my door is open tonight ...  

second ... weird?  what you talking about?  

Raven, Calliopallie, JonMikal ... ya'll know what he's talking about?  Kelox?  Anybody?!?  :crazy:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> You are EVIL!! And you/this thread is seriously interfering with my ability to get any work done today. Not that I'm complaining, I need a good laugh. But it's that charge of contributing to the delinquency of a minor that has me concerned. Get that Gere *lookalike to fill you in*...... :lmao:


 
DO NOT encourage her ...


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> is that what today is???
> 
> did i miss the holiday?????????
> 
> mistress.... we need prozac all around, please....



^^ that kind of wierd :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

yo angel... if i thought a window was the only thing keeping you from floating in, i would rip out a wall..

( that avatar is in my dreams sweetness!!)

jonmikal...whats this about calliope needed a lock on her cabinet..?

is she hitting the bottles too much???


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ^^ that kind of wierd :mrgreen:


 
they're always like this...  i've just taken off the restraints and let them loose today for their weekly fresh air.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> DO NOT encourage her ...


 
Oh but I doooo so enjoy a double entendre.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yo angel... if i thought a window was the only thing keeping you from floating in, i would rip out a wall..
> 
> ( that avatar is in my dreams sweetness!!)
> 
> ...


 
you sicko!


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yo angel... if i thought a window was the only thing keeping you from floating in, i would rip out a wall..
> 
> ( that avatar is in my dreams sweetness!!)



I look like gollum really.... im just handy at ps!!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Angelbaby ... just turn off the thinktank and join in ... Calliope will be along soon with your dose!

Thanks, Mistress ... the music is particularly wonderful today ... 

JonMikal ... obviously you didn't let Calliope get close enough with those sexy teeth she had playing for a while ... relax dude and join the fun!

Antarctican ... seriously .. .do not encourage her to get in touch with Gere, Jr.  She always konks me over the head and makes me go to the ER for x-rays and then steals the bill so that I look like a looser that doesn't pay the bill ... then she sues me and gets to talk it over with him ...

I can't take another lump!

...uummmm .... you know what I mean!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I look like gollum really.... im just handy at ps!!


Makes no difference...she's seen the avatar!
Now...to her...gollum is nothing more than an aphrodisiacal title...
"Angel...The Gollum of England"


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

angel...did i tell you i loveeeeeddddd gollum???

nicole... you big ole girl...quit your winning...

i dont hit you that hard!!!


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Makes no difference...she's seen the avatar!
> Now...to her...gollum is nothing more than an *aphrodisiacal* title...
> "Angel...The Gollum of England"


 
Woodsac ... glad to have you here ... but pleeeez don't use so many biggo words! But it does have it's appeal ...

vampires ... bald men ... bald vampires ... 

(thinking that's a good project for you to work on !!! )


Raven ... it's the blood that gets me ... you know how delicate my constitution is ...


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Woodsac ... glad to have you here ... but pleeeez don't use so many biggo words! But it does have it's appeal ...
> 
> vampires ... bald men ... bald vampires ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *angel...did i tell you i loveeeeeddddd gollum???*
> 
> nicole... you big ole girl...quit your winning...
> 
> i dont hit you that hard!!!



oh crap


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

bald vampires??? that is a thought...

i will still put archangel on a clift top. long leather coat flapping in the wind... the castle walls reflecting in the loch behind him....

those pale orbs of eyes glowing in the night ....searching, ever searching for his love...his lifemate...to help continue his eternal exsistance....

oops sorry there... drifted...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bald vampires??? that is a thought...
> 
> i will still put archangel on a clift top. long leather coat flapping in the wind... the castle walls reflecting in the loch behind him....
> 
> ...


 
:toothlicker:  :toothlicker:  :crazy:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bald vampires??? that is a thought...
> 
> i will still put archangel on a clift top. long leather coat flapping in the wind... the castle walls reflecting in the loch behind him....
> 
> ...


Ok folks, we're gonna break for a commercial. To find out what happens after the Dark Raveness finds her hot, mystical, night lover...just dial 1-900-VAMPOUT.












$1.99 per minute 
$2.99 for group calls
(long distance charges may apply)


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

right about now, angel is calling their version of the poh-lice and asking about stalking laws and ways to prevent any attacks...

guard dogs are being released on his grounds...he is trying to fly in material that smells like me, so they can attack at first whiff...

big iron bars are dropping into place...

( like i havent scared people before... i know the routine...!!)


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> bald vampires??? that is a thought...
> 
> *i will still put archangel on a clift top. long leather coat flapping in the wind... the castle walls reflecting in the loch behind him....*
> 
> ...



I only do that on weekends.... then i get chased off the owners grounds, by a rich man with a shotgun.


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Ok folks, we're gonna break for a commercial. To find out what happens after the Dark Raveness finds her hot, mystical, night lover...just dial 1-900-VAMPOUT.
> 
> 
> $1.99 per minute
> ...


 
and when Woodsac answers ... 'Charlie's House of Macabre' ... ask for the special ...


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Ok folks, we're gonna break for a commercial. To find out what happens after the Dark Raveness finds her hot, mystical, night lover...just dial 1-900-VAMPOUT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Ok folks, we're gonna break for a commercial. To find out what happens after the Dark Raveness finds her hot, mystical, night lover...just dial 1-900-VAMPOUT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:mrgreen: :lmao: :love:     


:crazy:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


 
he howls as he dials ...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Say Nicole sent you...and get 2 for the price of 1 

2 what? Use your imagination.


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Say Nicole sent you...and get 2 for the price of 1
> 
> 2 what? Use your imagination.


 
or woods will fax you the list ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> and when Woodsac answers ... 'Charlie's House of Macabre' ... ask for the special ...


 

i thought that was the number for whores r us.....i mean horrors

i gave him the wrong number...

try 1.800.bite me hard.....:lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> or woods will fax you the list ...


It pays to have a good assistant


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i thought that was the number for whores r us.....
> 
> i gave him the wrong number...
> 
> try 1.800.bite me hard.....:lmao:


 
NO NO NO ... that's the OTHER forum ... :taped sh:  Woods didn't want anyone to know ...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> It pays to have a good assistant


 
perks and benefits ... you earn  your keep, sweetie!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> NO NO NO ... that's the OTHER forum ... :taped sh: Woods didn't want anyone to know ...


 
well... i guess the cats outta the bag on why his name is wood sac...


:mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Wiseman name woodsac once say

with two face...come two tongue


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

(dammit ... there's no way I can respond to that that won't get me banned and this thread locked ... gonna have to :hail: to your Woodiness ... )

But call me ...


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> (dammit ... there's no way I can respond to that that won't get me banned and this thread locked ... gonna have to :hail: to your Woodiness ... )
> 
> But call me ...


 
yep, yep...  tried real hard to think of a response but I really would get this thread locked!


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm going to have to change my sig after this one ... 

...any suggestions, Oh Great Woodsac?

(easy there, Haus ... you'd better pm them ... or tell me when you call !)


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

not to change where this is going but everyone's avatar on this thread is "themselves" except raven!  Raven, a self-portrait please!


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Wiseman name woodsac once say
> 
> with two face...*come two tongue*



would also make an awsome picture.... there's your next project woody, superimpose two tongues!.... killer.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Wiseman name woodsac once say
> 
> with two face...come two tongue


 

did any other chick here all of a sudden find they couldnt swallow???

and let me share... i had to step out for a glass of ice water...and i just stood by someone while they smoked...

i dont smoke..but i almost needed one there......

thanks woods....that was nice..... very nice....* starts writing a novel about bald guys...*


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

yea raven...email me a picture (fully dressed)... and i'll make you anything you want.:mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> would also make an awsome picture.... there's your next project woody, superimpose two tongues!.... killer.


:thumbup:  I've got three days off!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea raven...email me a picture *(fully dressed)...* and i'll make you anything you want.:mrgreen:


 
Glad you specified!  She's not to be encouraged, apparently.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea raven...email me a picture (fully dressed)... and i'll make you anything you want.:mrgreen:


Doesn't that kinda take the fun out of it?


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> :thumbup: I've got three days off!


 
and just a sweet, simple bald vamp shot?!?!  Pleeeaaassseeee?!?!?!

If I can go vamp, so can you  ...



Raven ... I hit my head as I nearly passed out ... just so you know you're not the only one.

Angelbaby ... if she fails to send one ... let me know!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to change my sig after this one ...
> 
> ...any suggestions, Oh Great Woodsac?
> 
> (easy there, Haus ... you'd better pm them ... or tell me when you call !)


woodsac once say

life is like vacation

come...stay long...leave happy


----------



## kelox (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> :taped sh: Not I...  I am the sweet, naive, innocent one!


Maybe, one day long ago, before marrying JM and joining this place....


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea raven...email me a picture (fully dressed)... and i'll make you anything you want.:mrgreen:


 
6 foot tall??? skinny?? blonde??? killer figure...??

and wealthy enough to pull all of us together on an island for a month of fun and sand and things...no payment required by ya'll???

can you do that??? if so.. i'm in love...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> 6 foot tall??? skinny?? blonde??? killer figure...??
> 
> and wealthy enough to pull all of us together on an island for a month of fun and sand and things...no payment required by ya'll???
> 
> can you do that??? if so.. i'm in love...


*tip for angel*
She likes chocolate :greenpbl:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry friends roamans and countrymen....

i'm sick of me...wanna be someone else, if you please....  

atleast on here, i can still wear black...

let me dream a little...k?      ( nicole... step away from the archives... touch them and i will have to ......use other means to make you stay in coven walls...)


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

An island of vamps and Dark Siders ... we'd need lots of shade ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *tip for angel*
> She likes chocolate :greenpbl:


 
 hush up woody...or i will tighten the strings on that sac of yours...


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *tip for angel*
> She likes chocolate :greenpbl:


 
don't ya'll just looooove this man's memory?!?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

hey wood sac...?  if you do the shot of two tongues...?

you gotta name it," heaven can wait..."

cause there will be some repenting going on......


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> life is like vacation
> 
> come...stay long...leave happy


 
I just hit my head again ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

oooooooh....goody.....yo, mr gere???

i'm ready for my close up now....


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey wood sac...? if you do the shot of two tongues...?
> 
> you gotta name it," heaven can wait..."
> 
> cause there will be some repenting going on......


 
   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

your easy.... atleast you were in high school....


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *6 foot tall??? skinny?? blonde??? killer figure*...??
> 
> and wealthy enough to pull all of us together on an island for a month of fun and sand and things...no payment required by ya'll???
> 
> can you do that??? if so.. i'm in love...



hmmm... you don't want to look like barbie do you?!.... dark hair is much better.... but come on raven... get with programme... stop hiding behind your toombstone and show off your pretty face*.


*by saying this i am not in any way making a pass or anything, and interpreting it that way is your own sordid mind!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

* ya'll and your little small writings trying to disuade me from anything more than flirtation...*

silly boys...i dont do anything other than flirt...

dont worry, the guards wouldnt let me out of here anyway...

ask calliope......


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> * ya'll and your little small writings trying to disuade me from anything more than flirtation...*
> 
> silly boys...i dont do anything other than flirt...
> 
> ...



 ..... dont worry raven im just ruffling your feathers.... but im being honest.... your last vamp pic showed you had a pretty face...... although it was a bit fuzzy :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

the face is a bit fuzzy....

its all that hair........shave and shave, and still i have these tufts...

anyway.... 

the face is as scary as the personality.....believe me..people stop me on the street to pay me to wear a big hat...

" please, miss...your scaring the children....."


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

... pants on fire ...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

well...there is that too......


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

I know your not being truthful raven... i saw the pic anicole posted...  send me that one and i'll vamp you up real nice.... are you listening anicole... you do still have it dont you.... or has april burned all evidence that it ever existed!?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

yo arch....

really... i would hate to melt your computer...and just the shot of me on your screen, and the monitor starts to smoke... and things get all furry on you...

its sad and it sucks....

thanks sweetness.......now if you wanna send me pics of you....well..thats a horse of a different color....


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yo arch....
> 
> really... i would hate to melt your computer...and just the shot of me on your screen, and the monitor starts to smoke... and things get all furry on you...
> 
> ...



I have re-enforced monitors...they can handle anything.

How do i know a photo of me isn't the final part needed for some kind of spell?!..... next thing you know i'm stepping off a plane in the deep south with no recollection of how i got there


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How do i know a photo of me isn't the final part needed for some kind of spell?!..... *next thing you know i'm stepping off a plane in the deep south* with no recollection of how i got there


 
Stop it! If she faints and hits her head one more time, they're gonna send her away for tests.  And she hates the bright lights when they test.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

hmmm...  looks like you guys really ran with this thread while I was away.   

Archangel, you've gotten aprilraven so excited, I've had to TRIPLE her shock treatment!  Keep it up and I will have to put her down for the day!

Anicole, give us a photo of Raven and I will up your meds for you!


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey antartican, how about a dark avatar for you?.... like a mad posessed penguin or summin!?....

Question:... did you ever watch Red Dwarf...the english sci-fi comedy?... the MR. Fibble!?


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> hmmm... looks like you guys really ran with this thread while I was away.
> 
> Archangel, you've gotten aprilraven so excited, I've had to TRIPLE her shock treatment! Keep it up and I will have to put her down for the day!
> 
> *Anicole, give us a photo of Raven and I will up your meds for you*!


 
Oooohhhh .... to betray a Pallie or not to betray a pallie ... that is the question ... 

I just couldn't  ... atall ... 

*ponders*

(what kind of upped meds are we talking here?!?! )


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> hmmm...  looks like you guys really ran with this thread while I was away.
> 
> Archangel, you've gotten aprilraven so excited, *I've had to TRIPLE her shock treatment!  Keep it up and I will have to put her down for the day!*
> 
> Anicole, give us a photo of Raven and I will up your meds for you!



I want to see how many she can take.... bet she's the type of chick that starts laughing the more it hurts


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I want to see how many she can take.... bet she's the type of chick that starts laughing the more it hurts


 
Have you been spying on our therapy sessions?


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I want to see how many she can take.... bet she's the type of chick that starts laughing the more it hurts


 
:taped sh:


:blushing:


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Have you been spying on our therapy sessions?


 
A Peeker!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey wood sac...? if you do the shot of two tongues...?
> 
> you gotta name it," heaven can wait..."
> 
> cause there will be some repenting going on......


Great title!
No repenting............unless I watch :mrgreen: 


Nicole...you might wanna sit down hon, I think I've got some more words of wisdom coming


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

Dang it guys!  You guys gotta leave my girls alone or pay my electricity bill!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Dang it guys! You guys gotta leave my girls alone or pay my electricity bill!


Forget the shock stuff.
Switch to hot wax!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

i finally crawl outta the coma from all the electricity, and look where ya'll have gone....

for one, yes....angel... pain and i are old friends........and i laugh in the face of pain...

woodsac....love your words of wisdom...you make nicole hurt herself...thats classic...

calliopallie...thank God your back....i have been drooling...

nicole.........   just stick the tape back over your mouth..


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey antartican, how about a dark avatar for you?.... like a mad posessed penguin or summin!?....
> 
> Question:... did you ever watch Red Dwarf...the english sci-fi comedy?... the MR. Fibble!?


 
Yeah, I've been told I have to come up with a suitable dark avatar, but I'm pretty new to all this, so am at a loss.

Haven't seen Red Dwarf, but will google it, while Aprilraven oogles you.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

hey, i only oogle on fridays....( watch out angel... time is ticking...is it friday over the big pond yet???)


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> A Peeker!


 
Hey, no peeking too soon!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Forget the shock stuff.
> Switch to hot wax!


 
Hot wax doesn't work!  That's a weekly ritual for most of us girls!  :er: 

I'll have to figure out something else I guess.


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Great title!
> No repenting............unless I watch :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Nicole...you might wanna sit down hon, I think I've got some more words of wisdom coming


 
:sitting prettily:

:bounces a bit:

:bites bottom lip:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

i thought the wax.....was for.......

i mean... the line.... well..anyway....never mind... guess thats trade secrets..


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i thought the wax.....was for.......
> 
> i mean... the line.... well..anyway....never mind... guess thats trade secrets..


 
it is ... but the pattern you could make ...


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been told I have to come up with a suitable dark avatar, but I'm pretty new to all this, so am at a loss.
> 
> *Haven't seen Red Dwarf, but will google it*, while Aprilraven oogles you.



Mr. fibble is a hand puppet one of the crew has when he gets a space virus and goes mad!..... his eyes glow red and shoots lazer beams at people.... very funny, but you have to see it really  

It's not quite friday raven... another couple of hours yet...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

<------ Howzzat?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i thought the wax.....was for.......
> 
> i mean... the line.... well..anyway....never mind... guess thats trade secrets..


 
oohhh - oops :blushing: I toldja I was the sweet, innocent, naive one!  :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> <------ Howzzat?


I think your penguin ate some LSD...
Oh wait...maybe it's me :shaking:


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> <------ Howzzat?



Bloody brilliant!... hehee... nice one, most the british peeps would understand it anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I think your penguin ate some LSD...
> Oh wait...maybe it's me :shaking:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel - In the original shot it has glowing red eyes. Shame it doesn't show in the avatar - fits in better with the eyes of the avatars of the dark side peeps.

Woodsac - Naw, he's just hopped up on the mercury laden fish we get in these parts.


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Archangel - In the original shot it has glowing red eyes. Shame it doesn't show in the avatar - fits in better with the eyes of the avatars of the dark side peeps.
> .



yea he should have red eyes.... damn these low rez avatars!.... still looks pretty crazy tho :mrgreen:


----------

